# How do you take care of a pond?



## RaiRaiNY (Feb 19, 2010)

Buy cheap goldfish, they'll keep it clean and eat the algae.


----------



## laturcotte (Dec 5, 2009)

Careful with the goldfish they multiply. We had a 7,000 gallon man made pond for two turtles we rescued. My son purchased what he thought were koi instead they were 5 comets (goldfish). By the next summer we had over 290 fish in the pond. We got a bunch of people to take a bunch of fish and closed the pond by that time it was 7,000 gallon of pee soup. We even had pumps/filters/waterfall.


----------

